# New machine



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

Considering buying my first machine. Not a lot in stock to look at here in town, a tool supplier did have this one on their shelf for 1150. Obviously the drum would be a good idea for indoor work and I know I may need other machines later, would this be a good starter machine. Not necessarily trying to get the best deal trying to get a good machine.


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

K-60 from what I hear sounds like a good machine also.


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

I know it does not count as a real machine but I have graduated from this one.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

Why isn’t that a real machine? It has its limitations but they all do. I’d call it a real machine. 

I think the 3800 is a good mid sized machine.


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

You?re right it has worked for me and cleared out few small lines, just hoping to offer more to my customers. I typically have to send a lot of sewer calls to other guys here in town that have the proper equipment.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

How many drains do you come across? And what kinds? 

Tub drain and 1-1/4 I use a drill. 1-1/2 to 2" I use a 3/8" cable. Main line up to 4", .55, would prefer 5/8, but that's the downside of a spartan 300. 1-1/4 cable for 6". 

Going ridgid, the drill is good, I used a K750 for years, but it's temperamental. The k-1500 is the only sectional I'll use. 

$1150 seems kinda steep, but I know nothing about that machine.

Everyone has their own opinion on machines. I run a super vee, spartan 100, 300 and ridgid k1500. Down side to a 300 is in order to fit 100' of cable in it you have to buy Spartan's over priced cable.

I've been toying with the idea of a k-6200 for a new machine once I'm down to one back up, but reviews here aren't very good.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Keep checking Craigslist, good machines pop up all the time in my area.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Debo22 said:


> Keep checking Craigslist, good machines pop up all the time in my area.


Remember he is out in the country, Of New Mexico I doubt that there are very many professional plumbers drain man trying to sell off good drain equipment,

that is a good medium size machine, for 11/2" to 3" drains you can get a set 
of wheels and handle to go with it also extra drums 
1 for 1/2" cable for 3" drains 
and 1 for 1/4" or 5/16" cable to do small drains with


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> Remember he is out in the country, Of New Mexico I doubt that there are very many professional plumbers drain man trying to sell off good drain equipment,
> 
> that is a good medium size machine, for 11/2" to 3" drains you can get a set
> of wheels and handle to go with it also extra drums
> ...


True, I don't know the market in Albuquerque. Here I bought my Spartan 100 with 2 bails, a new motor, and auto feed for $400. My Supervee for $100 with a kinked cable, new cable $35. Spartan 300 w/ auto feed for $350.


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

Small compared to most cities, surrounding area around 900,000. But you are right not much to look at on Craigslist. Winnelson can order anything, just haven?t decided what to buy yet.


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

Good to know I can put wheels on that sucker, I may go that route.


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

Was just looking at spartan?s website, going to find out if they have a rep in town.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Eddy k said:


> Was just looking at spartan?s website, going to find out if they have a rep in town.


Make sure your back is ok, Spartans are the heaviest machines on the market I think.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> Make sure your back is ok, Spartans are the heaviest machines on the market I think.


General is far more heavy IMHO. My 300 with 100' of .55 is way lighter then my k-750 with 100' of 5/8.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

If you watch Spartan's web site, every month they have a special, 25% off this or that. My rep is based out of Ohio I think. Those guys really put the miles in.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

The wheel thingy for the K3800 is a #55017. Around $115.00. 

Maybe give Allan J Coleman in Chicago a call on Monday. Have them price a K3800 and a Spartan 100. Honestly, their pricing has smoked anything a Spartan rep has ever given me.


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

You can have any machine you want shipped to you. I personally run Spartan 1065, 300, 100, and a Eel model S all of them with Eel cable. I have ran Drain Cable Direct cables before and have no complaints about them.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Toli said:


> The wheel thingy for the K3800 is a #55017. Around $115.00.
> 
> Maybe give Allan J Coleman in Chicago a call on Monday. Have them price a K3800 and a Spartan 100. Honestly, their pricing has smoked anything a Spartan rep has ever given me.


Marvin at aj Coleman really knows his stuff when it comes to drain machines and cables,he will take the time to talk you thru what you are looking for,he a good man


----------

